# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة أحد كبار علماء الصين الشيخ دونغ قوان عبد الله إمام جامع دنقوان

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*                                                 وفاة أحد كبار علماء الصين الشيخ دونغ قوان عبد الله إمام جامع دنقوان                                        * 

* 
*


* 
*

*   
صحف
   1439/11/05 الموافق 2018/07/18 - 08:56 ص
*
*توفي  يوم الاثنين  3-11-1439هـ أحد كبار علماء الصين الشيخ دونغ قوان عبد الله  ما تشانغ تشين إمام جامع دنقوان في مدينة شيننغ شمال غرب الصين عن عمر ناهز  83 عاما.* 

*وقد صُلِّىَ عليه صلاة الجنازة (الثلاثاء) بعد صلاة الظهر وشيع جنازته جمع غفير من المسلمين في الصين* 

*ويعد الشيخ" دونغ قوان عبد الله ما تشانغ تشين" أحد كبار علماء الصين وهو كذلك نائب رئيس المجلس الاستشاري في محافظة چينغ هاي ورئيس رئيس الجمعية الإسلامية الصينية في محافظة شي نيغ.*

*وهو شيخ المدارس الإسلامية والمعلم الأكبر في تحمل وتبليغ المدرسة التراثية الإسلامية في الصين.*

*وقد  أفنى عمره في نشر العلوم الإسلامية و خرج الآلاف من العلماء والأئمة وكان  يقضي طوال النهار في التدريس والتعليم وكان مسكنه هو المسجد ويعد مسجده  قبلة للمسلمين والمتعلمين في الصين*
*
*
*
*



*
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## ياسر زيد

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و أدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه رحمة واسعة

----------

